# How to prevent condensation?



## mStevens (Aug 20, 2013)

How long do I need to let my camera and lens sit in a plastic bag when going from an AC environment to a hot and humid environment? I waited about 30 minutes and the lens did not fog up. Could I have removed it from the bag sooner? I am on vacation and I hate that I have to wait for my lens to adjust to the environment temp before shooting pics.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 20, 2013)

My fudge is to wait until my glasses are no longer fogged then wait a few minutes more.


----------



## cocopop05 (Aug 20, 2013)

I thought climatization takes no less than 20 minutes, and 30 minutes is usually very safe. 

Having said that, I am a little reckless with my gear and have never done the plastic bag treatment, so far I have never had an issue.

Though I have never had gear fog up on me.


----------

